# Dog walker to walk with?



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi,

I get my puppy on Saturday, and have only moved to Cambridgeshire 7 months ago, so don't know many people. I was just wondering if anyone walks their dog(s) and would mind someone tagging along. I just think it's nice for our pup to have a friend or two. 
My OH's mum and her neighbour walk their dogs together and I just thought it was a really nice thing.



Thanks

Amey


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be happy to when he has had his vaccs, but how far can you get to? Milton Country Park is about half way. Let me know.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

That would be really great! Yeah, Milton would be nice. 

Merlin has had his first vacc today so only about three weeks until he's allowed out and walking! Which is great because my back kills from carrying him everywhere already and he's only diddy!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

We often meet up with a friend in Ely for a dog walk (on a friday) - We're got a northern Inuit and she has 2 spaniels and a chihuahua.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

francesandjon said:


> We often meet up with a friend in Ely for a dog walk (on a friday) - We're got a northern Inuit and she has 2 spaniels and a chihuahua.


Oh northern Inuit's are just gorgeous! Ely's super close to me, I'm in littleport.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll let you know when we plan to go next - are fridays ok for you?

If not, we can just meet up with ours on a different day (Hubby and I both do shift work so often free in the week).


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

What time on Friday? I work full-time (my boyfriend is at uni full-time but only goes one day a week, so he is with Merlin almost every day) but I do have days off and am free in the evenings


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

It's not this friday, just fridays generally!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Ha, I'm really sorry, lack of sleep means I don't make much sense! Merlin has only just had this first vaccination yesterday, so won't be ready for a while though. Just let me know when


----------

